# Deutz 130 Powermatic not working



## Nickhah (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello, I just got a Deutz DX 130 , I dont know much about this tractor, The Powermatic was working, but after driving for a few hours the powermatic lever when I move it back and forth dosent make any difference, also sometimes the 4x4 works and sometimes it dont, but seems to work when i step on the diff lock, someone told me they thought they were all run off the same hydralics???any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Nickhah (Mar 24, 2013)

transmission screen type filter plugged


----------

